# Bron y Berllan Farmhouse, Strata Florida, Mid Wales - April 2012



## kellisurbex (Apr 6, 2012)

Bron y Berllan on the flanks of Pen y Bannau is an 18th century farmhouse. It now sits in the perimeter of a private race course. It will not be long before the roof falls and judging the state of the structural walls these too will soon tumble. There's a marvellous twin entrance block behind the house which is the former wagon-house. It has had a new metal roof recently erected, so at least this will remain upright. This property has wonderful views over towards Strata Florida Abbey and the surrounding hills.
Just to left and behind are the traces of debris from small shafts which are shown on a map of 1813 as ‘ancient pits’. This does suggest that these are the evidence of early mining, perhaps medieval but perhaps also the 16th or 17th century when the extraction of lead and silver was active. Work at this site, including excavation, was undertaken as part of the Spirit of the Miners Project of Ceredigion County Council. 

































































Thanks for looking


----------



## highcannons (Apr 6, 2012)

Theres some good remains there, interesting.


----------



## eggbox (Apr 6, 2012)

Excellent stuff.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2012)

What a cracking cottage,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 7, 2012)

Some interesting features there and looks like lovely surroundings too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pedrfardd (May 15, 2012)

Love a bit of Rurbex.. Your reports are great . Thanx


----------



## kellisurbex (May 16, 2012)

Pedrfardd said:


> Love a bit of Rurbex.. Your reports are great . Thanx



Thanks!


----------



## the|td4 (May 16, 2012)

I hear there's a really good byway open to all traffic by there... ;-) 


Cool pics thanks for posting!


----------

